# farbdarstellung



## cyberking (23. Februar 2002)

hallöchen,

schonwieder weiss ich nicht weiter.
ich habe auf meiner homepage als "eingang" ein bild. als hintergrundfarbe  des bildes genau dieselbe farbe wie der hintergrund der .html datei. aber: es sind eindeutig 2 unterschiedliche farben; zumindest wenn man sich die seite mit einer einstellung von 256 oder 16 bit farben ansieht. stelle ich nun auf 24 bit um, dann stimmt alles wieder. und im netscape navigator sehen die farben auch wieder total unterschiedlich aus. wo liegt der fehler? ich weiss es nicht. bitte elfen! vermute dass das vom konventieren bzw. vom speichern als jpg bild kommt. sollte ich ieber gif benutzen?

thx

ps: bzw. weiss jemand, wie man mit oicture publisher 9 den hintergrund eines bildes transparent machen kann? thx


----------



## SirNeo (24. Februar 2002)

Das kann schon mal vorkommen, das dir Farben für den Hintergrund anders berechnet werden, als für Grafiken. Versuche die Hintergrundfarbe der Grafik als Pixelgrafik zu verwenden, und dann das als Hintergrund einzubinden. So funktioniert es bei mir meist, wenn du es nicht schon so gemacht hast.


Einiges Wissenswertes über Farben findet man auch bei SelfHTML
SelfHTML-Farben


----------



## 5thavenue (24. Februar 2002)

*Hm...*

... dieses Problem sieht man oft auf den professionellsten Seiten. Ich habe das Problem gelöst indem ich trotzdem für ein Photo das *.*gif-Format genommen habe. Oder ich habe mit den Hintergrundfarben im html-Editor solange rumgespielt bis es gestimmt hat. Blöd das - aber es geht. Vielleicht musst du doch die Regel brechen: Grafik und Schrift = gif; Photo etc... = jpeg. Oder rede ich hier Müll?

5thavenue


----------



## snowman (25. Februar 2002)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, eine Kachel mit der Hintergrundfarbe des einzubindenden Bildes zu erstellen und beide - Bild und Kachel - im gleichen Grafikformat zu speichern. Bei JEPG muss man darauf achten, auch jeweils die gleiche Kompressionsstufe zu wählen.

Die Kachel dann in die HTML-Seite als Hintergrund einbinden.Fertich!

.greetings snowman


----------



## cyberking (25. Februar 2002)

gut, aber beim forum beispielweise kann ich an manchen stellen nur farbwerte (z.b. #20d3ff) eingeben, und keine bilder als hintergrund verwenden. als ich die seiten erstellt habe habe ich die farben der homepage an die farben des forums angeglichen, das forum hatte ich nämlich als erstes fertig und der style gefiel mir. es soll ja einheitlich aussehen...


also was wäre nun wohl die sinnvollste und zeitunaufwendigste möglichkeit, um das problem zu beseitigen? ich würde am liebsten den hintergrund der bilder transparent machen, dann wäre der rest nämlich komplett egal. nur WIE? habe ewig nach einer option im picture publisher 9 gesucht, um das zu erreichen. schrift transparent machen 
-> kein problem. aber der hintergrund ??? keine ahnung.

thx


----------



## 5thavenue (25. Februar 2002)

*Ich glaube...*

... es sollte auch im PP möglich sein ein Bild von Beginn an als Transparent zu erstellen. Schau mal unter den Optionen bei Neu... nach. Ich habe es zwar da, kann es gerade nicht draufspielen. Glück von der 5thavenue


----------



## snowman (26. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cyberking _
> *... ich würde am liebsten den hintergrund der bilder transparent machen, dann wäre der rest nämlich komplett egal.
> thx *



Denk aber dran, dass die Hintergrundtransparenz nur mit GIF- bzw. PNG-Dateien funktioniert.

Was das Arbeiten mit Picture Publisher angeht, kann ich nicht helfen, da ich das Programm nicht kenne. Aber ich würde als erstes in der Hilfe nachschauen und wenn das nicht hilft nach einem Handbuch und wenn das nicht hilft nach einem passendem Forum/Liste (jibbett bestimmt).

Viel Erfolg.

.greetings snowman


----------



## cyberking (26. Februar 2002)

> Denk aber dran, dass die Hintergrundtransparenz nur mit GIF- bzw. PNG-Dateien funktioniert.




mmmh, das wusste ich nicht. dann werde ich mich mal an´s umwandeln machen! thx!!


----------

